# Shot Of Damaged M-4 Dial (re: Sexy Post)



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

So here is a better shot of the flaked 49 sec/min hash.

It's far easier to see in this photo.

Could you guys live with this flaw for the next 30 or so years?










Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As I've already said, if that's a new watch which it is then no







however if it was something vintage that I purchased, and knew about then yes I probably could.









BTW That's a great close up


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> BTW That's a great close up


Agreed. Nice sharp picture. Wish I could do that.

With regard to the flaking marker. Like Phil says it's a new watch and shouldn't have been let out like that. It can be difficult to really like something if your always going to be focussing upon a flaw that you know is there.

Who supplied it? Have you phoned them up/been to see them personally about it or just contacted them via email? It's harder to ignore a person than an email (of course it's more difficult if your a good distance away).

I hope you get it sorted out though


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry, it would drive me nuts!


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, I think I'll ring him next week. See if I get an email response first.

I'll let you know.

Dan


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Personally, I think its kinda cute. I could live with that. The thing is, I'd want the dealer to draw it to my attention, to give me the chance to choose, to let me think about it for a moment, to offer me a small consideration on the price, to show me a little old fashioned courtesy, so we'd both end up happy. Not too much to ask?

Let's not be too hard just yet. After all, everyone makes mistakes. Let's see what your dealer comes up with. I'm impressed by good service: I'm even more impressed when someone goes the extra mile to sort it out when things go wrong.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Exactly. This is something I could certainly live with. Right now I'm more interested in what the retailer is going to do - or offer to do - for me regarding this oversight.

I got a GREAT deal on the watch, money-wise, but looking back, I would've gladly paid $40 more for something pristine. It's not about the money.

Right now I'm very close to putting a MKII (Yao) Milsub w/ date dial on it and have North East Watch Works do the install. Hell with OW. The caseback reads "Swiss Made" and "Sapphire." Good enough for me. In my opinion, it'd clean up the dial a lot and provide FAR superior luminosity. OW lume is relatively bad.

What do you think of going that route?

Or, does this site do custom work? I don't care who does it, as long as it looks good. When I'm done here I'll poke around this site.

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If you bought the M4 because you wanted the O&W then the retailer should come good and sought out the dial, either exchanging the watch with another or just giving you your money back. As for changing the dial, each to their own but I don't see the point in buying a brand new O&W and changing the dial cause the retailer has no Q\C or customer satisfaction policy.

Question for you Dan, would you ever buy another watch of this retailer ?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Agree with PhilM. Have a think about it when the thing with the dealer is sorted one way or the other.

Not been seriously down the customising route myself yet, but I've seen some really nice stuff done by our host, Roy of RLT, and a few our Forum chums. It can go horribly wrong too, and the value of a nice piece can be damaged by an innappropriate mod. Personally, I think O&W kit makes a good quality, relatively inexpensive base on which to develop something that would suit your personal tastes. Ideal in fact. That changes you're thinking about ought to work well, and I'd like to see the results, but don't rush it 'caused you're pissed at a dealer.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, he has been ducking my emails and has not responded in better than three days now.

Would I buy from him again? Absolutely not. As I said before, the MOMENT this guy heard

from me and received my photos, he should've INSISTED the watch be returned and tell me,

in no uncertain terms, that he would get it replaced in quick fashion.

I recall one guy from Hong Kong, his handle on PMWF and other places like the Seiko forum,

is a19 something or other.

Anyway, I purchased a Seiko super oyster from him and discovered that some of the links

were pinched and the flip-lock was bent. He sent out a new bracelet that same day and didn't

give the first bracelet he sent me a second thought. He went waaaay out of his way to make the

deal right. I sang his praises on the forums and, I think, steered quite a bit of business his way.

This guy understands good customer service.

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well good luck Dan, as TBH I think you're going to find it an up hill struggle to get the watch replaced easily







I just hope the retailer decides to respond correctly and replace the watch sooner rather than latter.


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

After posting about how this guy responds to emails fast it figures he would make a liar out of me. He should absolutely replace that watch.

BTW I have to echo...that is a freakin' amazing close up!

Good luck!

-meow


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I could live with it in a vintage piece, but no way with a new piece. Who ever sold it to you should replace (at the very least) that dial!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

7Pines said:


> Well, he has been ducking my emails and has not responded in better than three days now.


Hopefully he will be in touch soon. It has been the Easter break after all.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well if you don't get a response, tell him you'll send round the boys


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry about your experience and hope you will resolve it in an amiable manner. If I'd ever notice something like this on my watches it will probably drive me mental.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's my last email to Freda, dated 3/21:



> Hi Kenny,
> 
> So what do you think? Is there a way to get that back to OW for another?
> 
> ...


Hmm, that sounds pretty level-headed, don't you think?

Tomorrow will mark a week of no responses from him.

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

7Pines said:


> Here's my last email to Freda, dated 3/21:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's failry open and unconfrontational, like I've said before in previous thread if he valued his customers he would sought this quickly


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Have just got back after a week away from the net...

There's a world of difference between wear and tear (especialy wabi which has taken place during your ownership) and something which should be shiny new and as near perfect as makes no difference. My M4 has some crystal damage now owing to some rough treatment by my daughter but it was during a wonderful holiday so it represents memories. And besides, Roy has quoted me a reasonable price for a replacement crystal should I decide to spruce the watch up. But when I got it - it was perfect, which is what I would expect.

Give no quarter....

Chris


----------

